# As They Lay



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

I don't think this topic has been done before? Sometimes I'll take a pic of a dead bird as I'm walking up to it. Paddler has posted a few good ones in the past. Not tailgate or posed shots just as they lay shots. If you have some post up.

This one was a pleasant surprise


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I'll play......


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

Hell ya can't play all your cards in one shot lol

Those are some dandys


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

He pretty much ruined the decoy


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

JerryH said:


> Hell ya can't play all your cards in one shot lol
> 
> Those are some dandys


Oh! I got more...&#8230;.


----------



## Papa Moses (Sep 27, 2018)

My most recent as they lay. Loved the sunrise reflecting off the water


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

Ran out of gas.


----------



## DREW_22 (Dec 23, 2020)

Yup.


----------



## gander311 (Dec 23, 2008)

JerryH said:


> He pretty much ruined the decoy


That's my favorite one so far. Other than it cost you a decoy.


----------



## shaner (Nov 30, 2007)

I want to share.


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

I like this topic, and have a bunch of these. My wife doesn't appreciate the artistry:


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

The above took us through 2010. This was early 2011. IIRC this is the day I set up before daylight and had a pair of geese come overhead at 4:45, circle and come in on a string. I only had one choke tube in my Onyx so only had one shot. It was the only shot I had all day, so very memorable. It's not just limit shoots one remembers:









I really like "As They Lay" photos.


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

I new you have plenty to offer.


A little gore!


----------



## shaner (Nov 30, 2007)

Another one.


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

Nice!


----------



## snobiller22 (Sep 25, 2007)

JerryH said:


> He pretty much ruined the decoy


Ha crazy!!! That sucks. My old man had a good hit him in the layout blind one day. He kept saying how it thumped him, this puts it in perspective

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

Here's another. Those were the good old days, 28 gauge:


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

Here's a few from one day in 2013:
























The last one was part of a double with my 1968 Beretta BL 4 in 20 gauge, fixed chokes, and WW Xpert 6s. Cool day.


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

Here's one I doubt I'll ever repeat. A triple on geese with my 20 gauge M2, 2 3/4", 3/4 oz of 4s, They fell in a straight line:


----------



## Cootbooter (Aug 19, 2020)

I love these pics.. Not just the gore... They're just real. Doubled on drake buffs.. I love the way the scream in wrecklessly....


----------



## DREW_22 (Dec 23, 2020)

Went 3 for 3 on a GWT flock with one already on the ice from 2 minutes before.


----------



## fatbikehunter (Nov 16, 2019)

Chocolate water with pintail frosting


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

I apologize, but I can't let the definitive thread on as they fell photos pass by without posting these. The cinnamon came in and sat down after the shooting was over:


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

Those pics are why this thread was created lol


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

Finally, I remembered and can add a couple pics to this thread.


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

paddler said:


> I apologize, but I can't let the definitive thread on as they fell photos pass by without posting these. The cinnamon came in and sat down after the shooting was


That's a gorgeous shot on the Cinammon. Such a pretty bird!


----------



## prumpf (Apr 8, 2016)

Finally I can contribute. Green head got away but got his girl.


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

MWScott72 said:


> That's a gorgeous shot on the Cinammon. Such a pretty bird!


Yep, they are. As there is a mercury warning on them I don't try to kill them. I prefer pictures. One of our group shot a double on them recently, finishing his limit. Too bad, because that meant he couldn't shoot his second can, while the other two of us shot two each. I thought that was pretty funny.

I shot this goose before I was even fully set up. He honked, giving me time to load my gun before he got close. One shot, 20 gauge, 2 3/4" 4s, open choke, belly up:


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Here's one from Tuesday's hunt.


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

Fowlmouth said:


> Here's one from Tuesday's hunt.


Your phone gives me vertigo.;-)


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

paddler said:


> Your phone gives me vertigo.;-)


I need to just upload them from the phone I guess and not my computer.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Better?


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

My last bird of the season. What a mess.


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

Can't hunt Friday or Sat Jerry? I needed you to push some birds my direction ;-)


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

I'm going to avoid the zoo.


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

Fowlmouth said:


> Better?


Much!


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

JerryH said:


> I'm going to avoid the zoo.


I've been wondering how it will be too. Less than 24 hrs, and we'll know.


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

I loaded a few tungsten loads for the 20 to try out. A four pack came in. Drop one then two birds semi cross i pull the trigger and stone the two birds. I was so dumb founded i didn't fire the third shot! I've never had that happen with the 20 before. I was so happy I pulled the decoys and came home early.


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

JerryH said:


> I loaded a few tungsten loads for the 20 to try out. A four pack came in. Drop one then two birds semi cross i pull the trigger and stone the two birds. I was so dumb founded i didn't fire the third shot! I've never had that happen with the 20 before. I was so happy I pulled the decoys and came home early.


Nice way to amortize the cost of tungsten.;-)


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

Forgot to post up these guys. Last day of the season. One did a hard landing...the other still looks like he's trying to fly.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Here’s one from today…,,,12-14-21


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

Thats a nice bull!


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

JerryH said:


> Thats a nice bull!


#6's


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

Swarm of death!

Here's one from center dike 😉


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

JerryH said:


> Swarm of death!
> 
> Here's one from center dike 😉
> View attachment 150615


I wish.


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

I love specs!


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

Finally remembered to take a few photos today. Looks like a hawk tried to munch the pin.


----------

